# System recommendation for farmhouse



## Rodell0107 (11 mo ago)

Hi guys, new to the fourm here. I was hoping I could collect some opinions on deciding what type of heating system to install.

A little back ground on my situation. About 6 months ago my wife and I moved out of the city and into an old 1840s farmhouse in the country side of western NY. Our current heating is a new propane Navient water heater with a monoflow radiant wallboard system. The house is about 2500sqft. Our windows are vinyl but approaching the end of their usable lifecycle (they leak pretty bad). We have blown in wall insulation and R40 over the floor of our entire attic. We have a very large chimney in the center of our house that is in disrepair and will be taken down later this year leaving a large 6x10ft runway through the center our house. (The chimney is closed off). We also have 6 acres of flat land, 3 of which is farmland. Now that you know a little about our house I'll tell you what our goals are and maybe someone can give us some advice.

Now for the fun part (prepare yourself) our monthly bills have been between 700-950/month! This reliance on propane has been a major headache. I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling this pressure right now since all gas is inflated.

So I'm faced with a few options and I was hoping someone could weigh in.

Aside from improving overall efficiency which is probably another topic all together, I am looking for heating system recommendations that can be efficient/cheap to run. Of those I'm currently considering are geothermal, mini splits, solar with mini splits, but I'm just not really sure. Geo would be about 350-400 a month for 12 years which is still cheaper than propane and they have some great loan options. Any help is appreciated.

Rob-


----------

